
The investor mega-list - stuartlogan
https://www.twine.fm/blog/the-investor-mega-list/
======
pedalpete
I've just 'downloaded' the list, and I'm really not sure how valuable this is.

You get a url of the VC fund, but no details on who the partners are. You're
still left trying to figure out who you should contact and how. You'll still
be going through your linkedin or other networks to figure out who works at
each firm, who works in the area of your interest.

Not to say it isn't a comprehensive list, I just wonder how valuable it is,
when it is possibly easier to just search in google.

~~~
stuartlogan
Sure, but it's not that easy to just Google who are relevant VCs for your
sector. Obviously the major firms always come up, but there are 100s
literally.

The idea is to keep building this up over time too.

------
stuartlogan
I’ve created a mega investment list from a number of sources. The guys at
TechStars, Seedcamp and serialentreprenuers.co have all contributed with their
own lists. I brought it together to make a megalist that will be more useful
than AngelList, LinkedIn and CrunchBase (but you should use them too). I
wanted a definite investor list for Europe and the rest of the world.

